# Installing Gentoo on Parallels? (Network Driver)

## scotepi

I got Gentoo installed and booted fine, but i cant get the network driver working at all. I selected everything that looked related in the kernel but no luck.

Is there any guide somewhere that has the steps to install it on Parallels that i can check with?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Networking problem, so moved here.

----------

## deian

hey i just got it to work, here is the configuration: 

```
10 / 100 Mbit:

...

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

...

1000 Mbit

CONFIG_R8169=y
```

(i typed that up so don't just copy and paste)

the important one is ne2k_pci, in the install cd if you

```
dmesg
```

or

```
lsmod
```

you will see it loaded.

----------

## scotepi

i ended up just restarting the vm and copying /proc/config.gz and adding all the modules that the live CD loaded (after a few boots i got it narrowed down to about 10)

----------

